# Haunter's block



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all

I still don't have any idea on what to do as a scare act on our halloween walk...
Here's what I have so far:


my father-in-law gave me 4 real butcher overcoats (he works as a chef-butcher in a supermarket)

1 big army tent (possibly)

2 fogmachines + strobes

2 people to operate/scare

I'm going nuts...:eekin:

Can anyone help me out and have a little brainstorm with me 
(so I can finally start doing some work already...)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lestaat (Sep 17, 2010)

Just going out on a limb here...... Saw/butcher? You need to have your father-in-law get a few rags soaked in blood. Nothing triggers that uneasy feeling like stale blood. (No I'm not some weirdo ... I just pass a rendering facility on my way to work and it always catches me off guard)


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

If you want the blood smell, get a scent cup from any of the vendors like Froggys, Master fog, HalloweenFX etc, and it will smell the same without the actual rot and disease. Halloween is supposed to be fake, not dangerous haha. 

Good luck with whatever you come up with.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

What about an 1800's military field hospital where the amputations of limbs was common practice? The Doc went crazy and eventually just starts trying to "save" everyone by lopping off limbs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I like that idea!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

And he treats incoming ToTs like incoming patients.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I was thinking about having a M.A.S.H. unit setup since you have a tent. You could have zombies as the doctors operating on various other zombies trying to help them stay alive (if their really alive). Or they could be living persons that the zombies are operating on, removing the insides of people for the other zombies to eat. 

And of course this would have to be for an older group of people. Not for the young ones!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wear a t-shirt that says Obamacare? .....No?
I got nothing, sorry.

I like the ideas everyone gave.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Wear a t-shirt that says Obamacare? .....No?
> I got nothing, sorry.
> 
> I like the ideas everyone gave.


LAUGH - OUT- LOUD!!!!!!!!!!

Good one, Lunatic......Good One!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the tshirt idea


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Over on our side of the pond, folks have competitions to see who can cook up the best barbeque. That would be another possibility for the set up you have in hand, with clues that the meat in the barbeque is not necessarily derived from animals.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I like the crazed butcher idea, or the doctor who went crazy at the field hospital blood and gore always gets to me! Of course that wouldn't work for the little ones.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

DreadKnightswife said:


> ...Of course that wouldn't work for the little ones.


Well I guess you don't know the Belgian little ones... those MFs are crazy :googly:... they act way too old for their age...

and (going off topic here) am I the only one or do you guys also have problems with impressing people???
It's a recurring problem over here... it's even so bad that you would literally have to kill someone in front of their eyes (or anything up to that level) for them to be impressed...

(on topic)
I like the ideas that I'm reading... was thinking something field-hospital like...
or some sort of butcher shop (like the human meat-grinder I've seen on here) and someone with a BBQ next to it, flipping burgers...

I really like a visual act, but the people don't even take the time to look and aprreciate the hard work (ok, to be fair, I got complimented on my scène once, by an older gentleman).
What I nead is a freakin' good scare (I'm thinking something with ghillie suits) to scare the crap out of some cocky SOBs... any ideas on a (fairly cheap) scare?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

There are some that don't seem effected at all, but we have a huge haunt (2000 sq feet) with room after room of things to either scare or send them off balance. We also have atleast 6 or 7 actors who get multiple chances to scare due to hidden passageways so there is usually at least 1 place they get scared. Whether or not the Tots seem scared I try not the scare them because its not about scaring them its about getting their parents! If you scare an adult (or at least impress them) you've done your job.

Do you have anyone who can help you? Maybe one be the wicked doctor and the other flail wildly and scream while his body parts are being "amputated" then maybe another person who the group thinks is dead either stalk them out or jump up and scare them out?


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Why not have your own zombie army. Use the butcher idea as well but have the butcher cutting up food for the zombies.


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

Have the butcher act like he is trying to grab kids for extra food


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Wear a t-shirt that says Obamacare? .....No?
> I got nothing, sorry.
> 
> I like the ideas everyone gave.


This idea should scare the hell out of anyone!!!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

DocK said:


> What I nead is a freakin' good scare (I'm thinking something with ghillie suits) to scare the crap out of some cocky SOBs... any ideas on a (fairly cheap) scare?


I like the misdirection idea with the ghillie suit. You could do the gory hospital scene as the misdirect.

Is this just one scene as part of a park type walkthrough or is this set up the entire show? Also, what kind of natural formations are in this area, large trees, is the walking path curved, any more specific info may spark more ideas from everybody.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

DOCK, search the forums for "haunt block". I started a thread that had a bunch of ideas listed a bunch of ideas.



Lunatic said:


> Wear a t-shirt that says Obamacare? .....No?
> I got nothing, sorry.
> 
> I like the ideas everyone gave.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Epic!


----------



## churchpunk74463 (Jul 19, 2009)

The year is 2013 and the setting is deep in the Belgium countryside. Where Doctor Clarence Ginobliz has been experimenting with humans trying to create the perfect human. The good doc has been cutting up human bodys and trying to mutate them with other species. 

i.e- have one actor play the doctor while having another actor(s) play the victims:
-have a guy with enlongated arms using crutches or something of the sort
-have a guy with the moth man type build

just some ideas


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Some extra info: every year we organise a Halloween walk. This is a walk through our village and the surrounding fields, where our "victim groups" follow a low-traffic route and encounter multiple acts along the way. These acts can be easy single scares (like firecrackers in an old pot) or bigger things (think of a maze, or a big display)...

So we need to find acts that
- are new / fresh
- are scary enough
- are easy to set up
- are easy to repeat 
- don't take too long (because we see about 500-600 people in one night - one year it was 1400 and we got a bit overwhelmed)

What we've learned after all these years is that it's becomming harder and harder to find good "acts" because everyone wants to get scared and they don't really care for the big things. We on the other hand love the bigger acts and scenes (because we're proud to show our skills).

Our scenery varies from regular roads to open fields to a small forrest-like path... we try to vary on things. There's no real story-line, we just try to get some good scares...

Well, I think that's all...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

One thing that you could try is to have an actor or two in Creature Reacher costumes. These should do well with getting a good scare out of people. Here is a link to show what I mean.
Amazon.com: Rubie's Costume Creature Reacher, Grim Reaper, Grey, One Size: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41n%[email protected]@[email protected]@41n%2BrjVAbhL
Now these are kind of expensive to buy but I am sure you could make your own costumes for a lot less but the idea is the same. This way you could help to show off your group's skills with the haunt and also scare the crap out of ToTs.


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

OK... final update: 

The sad news: we're going to cancel our Halloween walk for this year...:frownkin::crykin:
The reason: not enough people to help (we need at least 50, and we seem to get only about 30)

Some people aren't interested anymore in helping out... 
some said "this walk is so good every year, that we want to walk it ourselves this time"
So basically --> not enough hands = no Halloween walk 

Maybe they'll understand that we can't do it all by ourselves and come back next year...

Damn... It's so hard to let go of such a great project :madkin:


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

tjc67 said:


> What about an 1800's military field hospital where the amputations of limbs was common practice? The Doc went crazy and eventually just starts trying to "save" everyone by lopping off limbs.


This is an AWESOME idea!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

DocK said:


> OK... final update:
> 
> The sad news: we're going to cancel our Halloween walk for this year...:frownkin::crykin:
> The reason: not enough people to help (we need at least 50, and we seem to get only about 30)
> ...


I am hoping that since this was posted last year, that this year you will be able to do your haunt?!?!?


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

We've tried to get it back on track this year, but nobody seems interested anymore... Maybe we should move it to another village (so we can try with a fresh audience and keep working on it)... 

.
..
...

LIGHTBULB

...
..
.

Got to go... talk to some people... get something going again...


----------

